# How to play "Man in the mirror" - solo acoustic guitar tabs



## guitarquango (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi friends !!

I have a very nice version & lesson on this wonderful song for you:

how to play man in the mirror - lesson & video

Have fun!

Greetz & peace

Jimmy Q.


----------

